# Nice Pen lil shine



## txcwboy (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a full size statesman done in a real nice piece of amboyna burl that was my first large pen. It was done in a near low gloss rub on shine. Is there a way to get it some shine now ? Anyone done it before...tape it off and spray it ? suggestion please

thanks

Dave


----------



## toolcrazy (Oct 3, 2007)

Personally, I would disassemble it and then refinish it.


----------



## txcwboy (Oct 3, 2007)

Can the large pens be dissasembled like the others ? Its got the plastic liner in the cap.

Dave


----------



## Brewmeister35 (Oct 3, 2007)

It might be a pain, but that is one sexy pen and needs a good shine.  I'd agree with taking it apart whatever it takes.  Of course that depends on why.  If no-one will buy it, then definitely re-finish.


----------



## toolcrazy (Oct 3, 2007)

With HF transfer punches, you can pop the cap and clip off, then take a larger one and push the plastic threads though that end. Then pop the other end off. It works, I've done it. I have a baron that I disassembled 3 times.


----------



## Fred (Oct 3, 2007)

DEFINITELY disassemble that fine looking pen first. A really good friction polish will do it wonders and bring up some more of the beauty in the burl. Be sure to post your changes for comparison by the folks here. []


----------



## jeffj13 (Oct 4, 2007)

Dave,

I agree wtih others that disassembly is the best way to to.  However, I had a gentleman's pen that I carefully taped off wtih blue painters tape and then sprayed with lacquer.  It turned out fine.

jeff


----------



## txcwboy (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah I have had it a while .Seems to get passed up for the lack of shine but indeed awesome wood. I ll get by HF and get some of those punches. I ll post pics when I am done. Thanks all !

Dave


----------



## txcwboy (Oct 7, 2007)

I did manage to get it all apart. I refinished it. Looks good but had to refinish it a few times. Came out cloudy once etc etc. Its all back together and the clip wont remain tight.I have squeezed and squeezed it but you can loosen it with your fingers. 
 Any suggestions ?

Dave


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Oct 7, 2007)

Ca will fix the clip!


----------



## gerryr (Oct 8, 2007)

Loctite Blue is my preference for parts that are a bit loose.  You can still get it apart if needed.


----------



## txcwboy (Oct 8, 2007)

I took end off one more time and glued it.All is well now. Here it is.
thanks for all the help

Dave





<br />


----------



## kirkfranks (Oct 17, 2007)

How Much are you asking?  I know I could sell that now[}]
Looks very nice.


----------

